# Topics > Space >  What You Say Is What You Did (WYSIWYD) project, FP7, Europe

## Airicist

Team:

Marwin Sorce

Peter Ford Dominey

----------


## Airicist

Knowledge transmission by humanoid robot

Published on Aug 28, 2015




> Work by Marwin Sorce in with the team, allowing Nao to transmit knowledge between humans, with applications for space floght operations on the ISS.
> 
> Financed in part by the EU FP7 project WYSIWYD

----------

